# ktla DT



## yaesumofo (Apr 22, 2005)

*Anybody* else having trouble with KTLA 5 dt on channel 31? Started the other day when KTLA DT added a test channel 5-3.
The codes that map the HD transmission don't seem to be working on my DN 811. Weird. Channel 7 (KABC) did some weird stuff the other day but seeems normal now.
My DN 942 has none of these issues. It sees USDTV and KTLA's test channel.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeap... Channel's something is wrong with CHannel 5's PSIP info. I am only seeing 31-1 and 31-2. Not 31-3. The channel is not mapping to 5 and when I try to add it manually I see that there is no mapping info. It is a station issue and my guess it will clear up just like 7 in a day or two.

However, once again this change corrupted my 811's favorite list and eventually BSOD my 811. THat I do consider an 811 issue.

Perfect Dish storm today....


----------



## drjlo (Apr 14, 2004)

Still having problems with KTLA channel 5 here in L.A. A week or two ago, my 811 just dropped KTLA and even with OTA scanning, it wouldn't show up. Then the other day it should up suddenly. Couple days ago, it's gone again, except when I go to channel 5, all the program info shows up but the rest of the screen is black. Urgg..


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Does it show up on 31-1? You need to be out of a favorites list and into the list of all subs to see it. It is moving to its frequency.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm also having problems with KTLA - it's been going up & down the past few days.

When it's down, my 921 just goes to black screen, but I then checked it with the tuner in my television and it shows that I'm getting signal mapped to 5.1, but only 40-45%.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I will have to check tonight. However, my guess is that your TV might have stale data in it and does not reflect that the PSIP mapping info have been removed from the stream. Just a guess but a lot of STBs are static in nature. The 811 is more dynamic when it comes to PSIP changes that a number of STBs and TV tuners. 

As to the 921, it is more static than the 811 in this regards. I have both a 921 and an 811 in SoCal. I will check KTLA tonight when I get home. Don't watch it a lot so I have not been paying attention to it. 

For now, I recommend not adding this channel to any favorites.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Ron, my TV is completely dynamic when it comes to both signal strength and PSIP information. It makes those changes on the fly. So, it was definitely receiving a signal mapped to 5.1 at the time I checked it last night. The fact that it was only 45% indicates that they may just be having trouble with their equipment.

Of course, that's just a guess.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well it is possible they were having troubles. Also, The PSIP data might be messed to the point that the 921 can't handle it, the 811 handles it but does not map, and your TV handles it another way. Are you able to view using your TV tuner or is that were the 45% signal comes in? Are you getting anything on the 811 when you manually try to add it? Does it show channel 5 as the mapped channel? 

I know KTLA was having some issues. Like I said with 287 these issues resulted in corrupting my 811s favorites. 

To make it clear Skates. How exactly is the 811 behaving and what is the 45% the strength indicator on your TV. By the way the % indicator on the 811 and 921 are a strength to error ratio not just strength.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Ron - I don't have an 811. I own a 921. However, I can tell you that I did try to add the channel manually, and it failed.

My TV does handle PSIP information differently than E* receivers - much more efficiently. That is why when I want to further check a problem with an OTA station, my TV will give me much better information than my E* receiver.

What my TV is telling me is that the signal is there - mapped to 5.1 - but is only 45%. And no, that is not enough signal to get a picture (usually I would need 55% or higher consistently to get a picture). However, what I'm trying to tell the readers here is that it isn't our receivers, this is a problem with KTLA.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks Skates. Didn't pick up on that info... if you are only getting 55% I would not be suprised if both the 921 and the 811 will not get the pictures. 811 needs around 69% for it to consider signal good enough to play. Not sure what the 921 is and I am sure all three scales are different. 

Thanks again for adding your experience. Guess we need for KTLA to get their act together.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry Ron, I explained it poorly. What I meant was, my Sony TV will not show a picture unless I get at least 55% signal strength. I wasn't referring to the E* receivers. I've found the same as you have - that they reflect their signals differently (and on a scale up to 125%). Just to make things more confusing, as an example, my Sony shows a signal strength of about 80% for KABC, whereas my 921 reflects the same signal as 107%  

My normal signal strength for KTLA (when it's working properly) is very high. By the way, having just arrived home, I checked again. I'm still getting a 45% signal mapped to 5.1 on my TV - and blank screen on the 921. Whatever is wrong, they haven't fixed it yet.


----------

